# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  aquarium buying

## chris

hi all, i am just about to buy my first aquarium. after reading different makes leaflets and talking to several store laddies i am going to get an aquaone 620 with the overhead filtration system as this appeals to me for ease of maintanace. a couple of shop keepers say that they are no good an cheap is this correct or not.an how many fish of the smaller type can you keep as this also varys from 30/40/80 etc. pleaseadvise. thanks chris

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping Chris
The Aqua one 620 is a good tank to start off with if you are keeping tropical fish, i think they come in silver or black, but no good for marine fish.

Regards Gary

----------


## Timo

You could get Fit Filtration to custom make you one. They make awesome tanks  :Big Grin:

----------

